# Cleaning Day



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 8, 2016)

We had one cat in my lifetime that liked to be vacuumed just like that.  Every other cat I've ever seen is terrified of a vacuum, even running in the next room.   I was beginning to think our cat might have had a hearing problem, and it was the noise/pitch that really scared them.    Maybe our ancient Electrolux vacuum (in the 50s) was more kitty friendly.  Good to know there are others, SB.


----------



## Cookie (May 8, 2016)

The last kitty I had loved being vacuumed and would come running and stick herself right in front of it when I was doing the couch with the brush attachment. All other cats I had were scared of it.


----------



## jnos (May 8, 2016)

I wish any of our cats would like that. It would be so much simpler than brushing and dealing the staticy hair.


----------



## Redd (May 9, 2016)

No vacuum for my guys but they love that roller lint brush with the sticky paper. The one cat can be sound asleep but the minute I attempt to quietly peel the wrap off to brush myself he comes a runnin.


----------

